# It isn´t Sketch-up!!



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi guys.
Last sunday I posted a thread but I don't know what happened with it. Anyway, here it is again.

My wife asked to change a sink in on of the bathrooms so I took and old one I had in the laundry room to make a corner cabinet for a new vanity. 

Using the garage floor as a blackboard I traced two perpendicular axis and put the Oakbrook sink upside down to mark all its perimeter and get the estimated dimensions for the new cabinet. The design stage is over without Sketch-up.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you are amazing Alexis...


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> you are amazing Alexis...


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

That'a thinking outside the box. Well done.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

papasombre said:


> Hi guys.
> Last sunday I posted a thread but I don't know what happened with it. Anyway, here it is again.
> 
> My wife asked to change a sink in on of the bathrooms so I took and old one I had in the laundry room to make a corner cabinet for a new vanity.
> ...


I tried Sketch-up but this is more my style.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Hmm, I use a pencil and pad, so I guess that is sketch up.
You use the floor, so I guess that is sketch down.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nicely done Alexis.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

JOAT said:


> Hmm, I use a pencil and pad, so I guess that is sketch up.
> You use the floor, so I guess that is sketch down.


Hi, Theo.
You are grammatically right!!!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

papasombre said:


> Hi, Theo.
> You are grammatically right!!!


:grin:


----------

